# Happy Birthday jason_recliner



## maynman1751 (Aug 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday Jason! Hope that you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## butcher (Aug 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday
Jason may your melting dish be full of gold.


----------



## nickvc (Aug 25, 2016)

Hope you have a fantastic day and many more to come.


----------



## jason_recliner (Aug 25, 2016)

Thank you, gentlemen. 
I've knocked off work and am just about headed off on a little fly-away-from-winter for a few days on the Gold Coast, or as I keep inadvertently calling it, the Cold Ghost.
Wishing all here just as great a weekend, wherever you are.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday Jason! I hope you have a great holiday!

Save


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Jason.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday Jason, have a great day, get off that recliner and enjoy the winter down there!


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday.

Jim


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday


----------



## UncleBenBen (Aug 25, 2016)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 25, 2016)

Have a good birthday and an equally awesome trip!


----------



## Grelko (Aug 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday Jason!!


----------



## Shark (Aug 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kurtak (Aug 26, 2016)

Happy Birthday Jason

Kurt


----------

